# A word of warning: google chat and google+ provide a new way to go underground



## DSSM9500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just an FYI for anyone concerned about an EA/PA or researching an EA/PA. Google+ is their new social networking service and it has just gone public for anyone to join. Like FB, G+ has a chat feature which also ties in with gmail, google talk gadget, and android apps. My DS went this direction, so its just another avenue to look at.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

how public is info for non-friends? Perhaps you can get OM's W?


----------



## DSSM9500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> how public is info for non-friends? Perhaps you can get OM's W?


From what I can tell, you can see all friends. Was not able to spot anyone who could be OMW. Considering they are going they a nasty D (apparently she cleaned out all the money) I doubt they are friends on any social network. 

I didn't want to post this in any direct connection to my situation. Just wanted everyone to be aware that any clever spouse can easily go underground in a different way.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well just thought it was worth a shot


thanks for the heads up

no signs of wife or OM for me on that site


----------



## DSSM9500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well just thought it was worth a shot
> 
> 
> thanks for the heads up
> ...


Even without being on G+ you can use google chat to talk in a variety of ways via PC or Android.


----------



## dtparamour (May 7, 2011)

DSSM,
This is interesting, as it might apply to my post on items on phone bill. 
Can this feature be used via iphone, and if so, do you know how it shows on the phone bill?
I.e. does it show up as "Internet/Media" "sent"?

thanks


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's funny you mentioned this... G+ just offered me to join this morning when I got on my comp.


----------



## DSSM9500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> It's funny you mentioned this... G+ just offered me to join this morning when I got on my comp.


I about fell over when it "recommended" OM as a friend!!!


----------



## DSSM9500 (Sep 16, 2011)

dtparamour said:


> DSSM,
> This is interesting, as it might apply to my post on items on phone bill.
> Can this feature be used via iphone, and if so, do you know how it shows on the phone bill?
> I.e. does it show up as "Internet/Media" "sent"?
> ...


It will show up as generic data traffic. If the phone is on wifi (which I assume is the case when at home) then you see nothing on the bill.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

DSSM9500 said:


> I about fell over when it "recommended" OM as a friend!!!


OMG. That is nuts! I am assuming you didn't "friend" him?

DUDE... DO IT!!!!!! And then write that email I posted in your other thread!!!


----------



## dtparamour (May 7, 2011)

Just searched Google+, not finding where I can actually get an invitation, any ideas on how to finagle an invite?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

They may only do it for select people/users? I know it was like that in the beginning with Gmail.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

dtparamour said:


> Just searched Google+, not finding where I can actually get an invitation, any ideas on how to finagle an invite?



sign up for a gmail account and go from there


----------



## DSSM9500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> OMG. That is nuts! I am assuming you didn't "friend" him?
> 
> DUDE... DO IT!!!!!! And then write that email I posted in your other thread!!!


I was tempted - still waiting for a reaction from DS. She has not responded by adding me to her "circle".


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are you waiting for her?? Just do it. 
She won't end contact with him. That tells you everything. Call him out on this bullsh!t and tell him to get tested. No sense in begging her back.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

dtparamour said:


> Just searched Google+, not finding where I can actually get an invitation, any ideas on how to finagle an invite?


You need a Google account.
From there you should be able to join by signing in and going to Google +.

If you still need an invite PM me and I`ll send you one.


----------



## DSSM9500 (Sep 16, 2011)

tacoma said:


> You need a Google account.
> From there you should be able to join by signing in and going to Google +.
> 
> If you still need an invite PM me and I`ll send you one.


From what I understand an invite is no longer necessary....I didn't need one.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

DSSM9500 said:


> From what I understand an invite is no longer necessary....I didn't need one.


I didn`t either just thought I`d offer if he ran into trouble.


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

Also, FYI, people on Google + have the option of selecting "Go off the record" in chats. Meaning that no chat history or logging will take place. 

Very secure way for DS to go underground.

Q~


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My axiom of technology:

Technology that can be used for sex and anything else, will be used for sex.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I've been playing with my new Google Plus account the past few days.
From a social networking standpoint it's interface is far superior to Facebooks convoluted,bloated mess.

From the perspective of a secret communication tool...

I just downloaded the Google + app to my iPhone and it's " messaging" capabilities allow it to work as an unlogged texting tool that's pretty much untraceable 

Just FYI
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

There are other apps for smartphones that have recently come out to be aware of as well. PingMe is a chat app that allows you to chat with whoever you want through the app, superceding the texting function of the phone, allowing you to chat without any record on the cell bill. Of course, the app keeps a log, but that can be deleted from within the app, so basically the only option that I'm aware of is spy software on the phone to record keystrokes.

SoundCloud is one that allows you to send voice messages, which isn't that big of a deal (HeyTell has been doing this for a while). Don't know much about the implications of the voice apps yet, only that my stbxw has SoundCloud now, along w PingMe. And she's become a Jedi Master of secret communication, so I can't help but be suspicious of any of these.

Will anyone be married in 10 years???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

It's mind blowing the amount of chat and texting apps that are out there for iPhone, Android, and Blackberry. And most of them are free. That's why transparency is absolutely crucial if you're in R. I'm completely aware of all apps that are installed on my fWW's iPhone, and not one of them is a chat program except for the facebook app. And I do all the backups and updating her iPhone, besides, she doesn't know how to use iTunes (or at least she claims not to). 

If you're still early into this hell called infidelity, and in the process of trying to discover and gather evidence of the affair, you might have no choice but to install cell phone spyware (*mobistealth, mobilespy*, etc) and use a VAR. IF you can get a hold of the iPhone and the back up logs, you might be able to install or at least get a peek of what they are doing. But there are no back up logs for Android or Blackberry.  And neither mobistealth and mobilespy are able to track internet browsing history for blackberries.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

What file path do you follow to find these back up logs for an iPhone?

It`s been posted here before but I can`t recall where.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

tacoma said:


> What file path do you follow to find these back up logs for an iPhone?
> 
> It`s been posted here before but I can`t recall where.


I posted it here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/31595-i-need-help-s-p-wifes-emotional-affair.html#post422852


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> I posted it here:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/31595-i-need-help-s-p-wifes-emotional-affair.html#post422852


that's fine for those not handy with going thru files in a computer (you have to pay for the program after the trial period)

if you're comfortable with going thru files:

Please note
This will only work on the computer that the phone has been synced with. (IOW the computer that has the itunes program) It will also only show texts from the phone from it's latest backup. For example, if your suspected spouse synced their phone on say July 31st and synced it again on August 10th, you will only get the texts from that time period from in between those dates. You will not get anything recent until he syncs the phone again and anything prior to those dates will not be available.


if you have a mac go here:

Macintosh HD/Users/[insert user name]/Library/Application Support/MobileSync. In there is a folder called Backup


then find the following files

Here are the files to look for on your WW's cpu:

1) These are all text messages synced to cpu (deleted or not): 3d0d7e5fb2ce288813306e4d4636395e047a3d28

2) These are all her contacts stored on phone: 31bb7ba8914766d4ba40d6dfb6113c8b614be442


then do this

Copy to your desktop. Download TextPad, install, and then open the backup files in TextPad. Hard to read, but keep scrolling and it's all there.


If you have a PC, find the files here and follow the steps above:

Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Application Data\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup


note that almost all pc's have the notepad program already located in the "accessories" file


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Yup. There are definitely some limitations with going with the backup files route.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you so much! Just what I needed.


----------

